# 10-Year-Old Suspended After Asking Teacher For Hug



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*10-Year-Old Suspended After Asking Teacher For Hug

Child Was Reprimanded In September After Calling Teacher "Sexy"*

_(CBS)_ _NEW YORK_ A 10-year-old boy was suspended from school after asking his teacher for a hug and calling her "sexy."

Aaron Perez received the suspension last week after hoping for just a hug from his Putnam Valley Middle School teacher. He had been reprimanded in September for the "sexy" remark and his parents say he meant nothing inappropriate and that "sexy" is a term of endearment used around the house and heard all over television.

"I got scared when I got suspended and the reason I asked my teacher for a hug was to hope she had a good weekend," Aaron told WCBS-TV.

Perez's teacher, however, disagreed and complained the boy was acting in an inappropriate manner.

Today the Perez family sat down with Superintendent Gary Tutty and is hoping to clear the air as well as Aaron's school record.

Aaron's parents say they're upset they weren't able to talk to the offended teacher directly, but today Tutty agreed to set up a phone conference with all of the parties involved.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

How ridiculous!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

crap...just crap!


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Have schools totally lost touch with reality??? Kids getting suspended for not answering a question, you can't play tag in a school in Massachusetts, and now this. What do kids need to be placed in a bubble and released when their 18? Ridiculous.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

That is crap


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

If this bonehead kid is dumb enough to call his teacher sexy and ask for a hug, he does deserve a reprimand, that kind of behavior is inappropriate for someone his age. Suspension? I dunno about that. Detention? Maybe. Simply call the kids parents and describe the incident and let them decided the punishment? That's more like it...


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

FiXXXer024 said:


> If this bonehead kid is dumb enough to call his teacher sexy and ask for a hug, he does deserve a reprimand, that kind of behavior is inappropriate for someone his age. Suspension? I dunno about that. Detention? Maybe. Simply call the kids parents and describe the incident and let them decided the punishment? That's more like it...


First you need to experience life a little before making comments.

I hope they give you a good FTO on Boston.


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

Look at it this way Mongo, my experience of being young is much fresher in my memory then yours is. I wouldn't be dumb enough to pull that shit when I was in school. It's disrespectful. If your 10 year old is calling his teachers sexy and you've got no problem with it, I'll give you two guesses where the root problem lies. It has nothing to do with "life experience". The teacher turns out to be a nutjob and fucks your little boy, what then? Is it a problem then?


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

FiXXXer024 said:


> Look at it this way Mongo, my experience of being young is much fresher in my memory then yours is. I wouldn't be dumb enough to pull that shit when I was in school. It's disrespectful. If your 10 year old is calling his teachers sexy and you've got no problem with it, I'll give you two guesses where the root problem lies. It has nothing to do with "life experience". The teacher turns out to be a nutjob and fucks your little boy, what then? Is it a problem then?


Refer to my last post.


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

You're clueless...


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

FiXXXer024 said:


> If this bonehead kid is dumb enough to call his teacher sexy and ask for a hug, he does deserve a reprimand, that kind of behavior is inappropriate for someone his age. Suspension? I dunno about that. Detention? Maybe. Simply call the kids parents and describe the incident and let them decided the punishment? That's more like it...





FiXXXer024 said:


> my experience of being young is much fresher in my memory then yours is. I wouldn't be dumb enough to pull that shit when I was in school. It's disrespectful. If your 10 year old is calling his teachers sexy and you've got no problem with it, I'll give you two guesses where the root problem lies. It has nothing to do with "life experience". The teacher turns out to be a nutjob and fucks your little boy, what then? Is it a problem then?


I am the same age as you are and I went to Springfield Public Schools when they were bad -- they still are but anyways --, I have to agree with everyone else. A Suspension in this case is extreme given the circumstances. Given what happens in schools nowadays for violence, this was just not warranted. Ohh, and for the part of not being dumb enough to pull that shit when you were in school, I would wager that you did other "dumb shit" while in school that you could have been suspended (in-house or other) for, if not a long detention sentence -- and I am counting all grade levels.


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

tazoez said:


> I am the same age as you are and I went to Springfield Public Schools when they were bad -- they still are but anyways --, I have to agree with everyone else. A Suspension in this case is extreme given the circumstances. Given what happens in schools nowadays for violence, this was just not warranted. Ohh, and for the part of not being dumb enough to pull that shit when you were in school, I would wager that you did other "dumb shit" while in school that you could have been suspended (in-house or other) for, if not a long detention sentence -- and I am counting all grade levels.


Perhaps you misread or misinterpreteted my opinion. I'm also against suspension as punishment. I'd even question detention though if it was given I wouldn't say it was a harsh punishment. What this kid needs is for someone he respects (not his teacher, obviously) to let him know that that kind of behavior isn't appropriate with your teacher (like hell, his parents maybe). The kid could be innocent in the whole situation but like I said, if this teacher ends up becoming sickly sexually interested in this kid *instead of being offended* and does something questionable with him, wouldn't you rather have avoided that happening or at least made an attempt to show him why it's wrong to talk to your teacher like that?

And no, I never did anything like this while at school. I was smart enough to keep my youthful indiscretions out of the classroom. Besides, I never had any cute teachers either... all old ladies.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought it was pretty funny...I use to ask my teachers for hugs and more:mrgreen:


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

FiXXXer024 said:


> You're clueless...


Keep that attitude when you get on the job.

And I do mean *When.*

You will really go far.


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

Mongo said:


> Keep that attitude when you get on the job.
> 
> And I do mean *When.*
> 
> You will really go far.


Ok bud, pleasure exchanging opinions with ya.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

FiXXXer024 said:


> If this bonehead kid is dumb enough to call his teacher sexy and ask for a hug, he does deserve a reprimand, that kind of behavior is inappropriate for someone his age.


You're kidding right? *HE'S TEN.*
When you were ten you hugged people for attention and to be close to an adult.. that's it. 
A simple.. 'thats not appropriate' would have done fine. It's not like he groped her or something. And the parents are right, "sexy" is used EVERYWHERE nowadays. It's the parents job to teach kids what words are appropriate, but I'm sure he meant no harm by it.

And if you are on or in the process to be on a police force.. then lose the attitude towards your elders -- or you can get your resume for the fire department ready.


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

MM1799 said:


> You're kidding right? *HE'S TEN.*
> When you were ten you hugged people for attention and to be close to an adult.. that's it.
> A simple.. 'thats not appropriate' would have done fine. It's not like he groped her or something. And the parents are right, "sexy" is used EVERYWHERE nowadays. It's the parents job to teach kids what words are appropriate, but I'm sure he meant no harm by it.
> 
> And if you are on or in the process to be on a police force.. then lose the attitude towards your elders -- or you can get your resume for the fire department ready.


Your opinion, not mine. You people sure are touchy when someone doesn't agree with you huh.

If you didn't ignorantly skim and actually read what I wrote you'd see that what you posted right before you tried to flame me is exactly what I advocated, that someone, anyone (preferrably the kids parents) sit him down and talk to him about what is and isn't appropriate to say to your teacher. Yeesh...


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ya I read what you wrote before my post. I also read your first post which clearly stated that he was a "bonehead" and "dumb" and should be reprimanded. I reminded you he was ten years old. You people who have to have things black or white, by the rules or breaking the rules, by the book no matter what the situation calls for...  Use some basic logic and some discretion please. I'm sure you never did anything questionable when you were ten.
My favorite phrase: "that kind of behavior is inappropriate for someone his age." Are you being serious? *DISCRETION. *Have fun on the road without logic or discretion!


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

It's hilarious to me that someone's opinion on a matter like child discipline can turn into critique by some "genius" concerning how well they do their job. Get a clue, look up opinion in the dictionary. If this is how confrontational you get on the job when someone doesn't agree with you, maybe it's _your_ job performance that I should be questioning. I'm not that petty though, I understand your ideas and opinions on childrens behavior have nothing to do with how well you do your job.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

It has everything to do with the way you do your job.

Your a young guy and there is nothing wrong with that.

Life experience can't be taught in a book.

Just keep your mouth shut for a half dozen years listen watch and learn.

You be aiiight.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

FiXXXer024 said:


> It's hilarious to me that someone's opinion on a matter like child discipline can turn into critique by some "genius" concerning how well they do their job. Get a clue, look up opinion in the dictionary. If this is how confrontational you get on the job when someone doesn't agree with you, maybe it's _your_ job performance that I should be questioning. I'm not that petty though, I understand your ideas and opinions on childrens behavior have nothing to do with how well you do your job.


You are starting to sound like our resident expert on all matters djgj200.


----------



## bigguy78 (Feb 24, 2006)

seems like some people here need hugs.........


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

FiXXXer024 said:


> If this is how confrontational you get on the job when someone doesn't agree with you, maybe it's _your_ job performance that I should be questioning.


Kid, I've been on the road since 1993 and never had a blemish on my record. I'll be fine.

As far as the job performance comments, it'sall about *attitude.*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> You are starting to sound like our resident expert on all matters djgj200.


Ditto (what does that mean)


----------

